# College Music Competitions and Scholarships



## Dynasty32173 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello,

I'm currently a High School Senior stuck in a very unfortunate situation. I really want to go to a private university, but my parents want me to take out 15 k in loans to pay for the tuition. Thus, I've been looking at a lot of scholarships... but it seems like music-specific scholarships aren't anywhere.

So, I was thinking that maybe you guys would know some general/nationwide music scholarships/competitions. I currently play the Euphonium (In the tuba brass family), but I'm also looking for competitions/scholarships for music and even arts in general (provided that I'm eligible). 

Thanks!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

You might consider the Colburn Conservatory in Los Angeles which does not charge tuition for those who are accepted. You have to play at a superb level to be considered.


----------

